# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  المنتخب الوطنى وسوء اختيار أماكن المعسكرات...

## الطاهر هواري

*حاولت واجتهدت كثيرا كى اجد مبررا واحدا لاقامة معسكر الفريق القومى بالعاصمة الاثيوبية اديس ابابا استعدادا لمباراة غانا بأمدرمان وللاسف لم أجد ما يبرر على الاطلاق اقامة هكذا معسكر فى عاصمة ترتفع الالاف الاقدام من سطح الارض حيث تقل نسبة الاوكسجين ويواجه الانسان العادى صعوبات جمة فى التنفس ناهيك عن لاعب الكرة الذى يبذل مجهود اضافى علاوة على درجة الحرارة هذه الايام والتى تتارجح بين 15 درجة عليا و5 درجات صغرى مما يعنى طقس بارد جدا جدا مع هطول امطار مما يعرض اللاعبين للاصابة بنزلات البرد والانفلونزا وربما الحميات حيث ترتفع درجة حرارة الجسم ويؤدى ذلك لفتور عام بالجسم وبالتالى يؤثر سلبا على لياقة اللاعب...

كنت اتمنى أن يتخذ القائمين على أمر الفريق القومى القرار الصائب بإقامة معسكر مقفول داخل السودان تجنبا للظروف الطبيعية التى ذكرناها وحتى يتهيأ اللاعبون على طقس السودان الحار حيث ستقام المباراة بأم درمان وفى ظل درجة حرارة تتتارجح بين 35 درجة و42 درجة مما يعنى فارق كبير جدا من طقس اثيوبيا...

من خلال متابعتى للمنتخب الوطنى اكاد اجزم بأن الاتحاد العام والقائمين على أمر المنتخب واللاعبون لازالو يعيشون فرحة التعادل بغانا والثقة الزائدة والغرور هما سيدا الموقف بمنتخبنا الوطنى مما يجعلنا أكثر تشاءما وخوفا من رد الفعل للفريق الغانى الذى حشد كل النجوم من أجل الفوز والتربع على رأس المجموعة ليترك منتخبنا يقاسي مع افضل الثوانى بالمجموعة...

نتمنى ان نكون مخطئين وأن يكون المعسكر ايجابى ويعود بالفائدة ويتوج بالنصر على غانا والى ذلك الحين نظل نرفع صوتنا ونتحدث بالفم المليان منتقدين سياسة العشوائية وعدم التخطيط التى ينتهجها الاتحاد العام والقائمين على امر المنتخب الوطنى فيما يتصل بالمنتخب الوطنى وفوضى اختيار أماكن المعسكرات التى لاتتلاءم مع ظروف المنتخب زائدا فترة الاعداد التى لاتتجاوز الاسبوع وهى غير كافية حتى لاكتساب اللياقة البدنية ناهيك عن التجانس وخلق روح الفريق الواحد...
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ياكابتن الطاهر الجماعه ديل باين بقوا بيتفائلوا بمعسكر اديس ده
اذا كانت مصدر تفاؤل لامانع لدينا مادام مازدا بيرى ان الامر مطلوب وهو بيقدر يركز مع لعيبته بصورة جيدة
اللهم انصر المنتخب القومي واجعل صدارة المجموعة له بالفوز على غانا انشاء الله
*

----------


## الرايقة

*تحياتي
للجهاز الفني وجهة نظره في ظروف المعسكرات ونحن كل العلينا ان ندعو لمنتخبنا ان يكون المعسكر ناجحا وان  ينصر منتخبنا اينما حل
ودمتم
*

----------


## الطاهر هواري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

ياكابتن الطاهر الجماعه ديل باين بقوا بيتفائلوا بمعسكر اديس ده
اذا كانت مصدر تفاؤل لامانع لدينا مادام مازدا بيرى ان الامر مطلوب وهو بيقدر يركز مع لعيبته بصورة جيدة
اللهم انصر المنتخب القومي واجعل صدارة المجموعة له بالفوز على غانا انشاء الله



نتمنى ذلك شكرا على المرور...
*

----------


## الطاهر هواري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرايقة
					

تحياتي
للجهاز الفني وجهة نظره في ظروف المعسكرات ونحن كل العلينا ان ندعو لمنتخبنا ان يكون المعسكر ناجحا وان ينصر منتخبنا اينما حل
ودمتم



نتمنى أن يكون الجهاز الفنى على صواب ونحن على خطأ... تظل دعواتنا للمنتخب بالفوز... شكرا جزيلا على المرور...
*

----------


## الطاهر هواري

*الم نقل لكم بان كلام القصير ما بنسمع... منتخب غانا أقام معسكره بنيفاشا الكينية ذات الطقس الحار والمشابه لطقس السودان مع انتفاء عامل ومشاكل الاوكسجين والتى ظهرت جليا فى اداء المنتخب الغانى اليوم حيث فاز بأقل مجهود يذكروفى 9 دقائق فقط... بينما اصر جهازنا الفنى على اقامة المعسكر باثيوبيا تحت درجة حرارة متدنية 5 درجات ليلا وبرودة عالية مع نقص فى الاوكسجين... ياكافى البلاء لا تخطيط لا منهجية لا علمية ولاكورة... الله يكون فى العون...
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم المسلمين المستضعفين بالهجرة إلى الحبشة، وقد وصفت أم المؤمنين  أم سلمة  زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هذا الحدث فقالت:   ( لما ضاقت علينا مكة، وأوذي أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وفتنوا،  ورأوا ما يصيبهم من البلاء، والفتنة في دينهم، وأن رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم لا يستطيع دفع ذلك عنهم، وكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في منعة  من قومه وعمه، لا يصل إليه شيء مما يكره مما ينال أصحابه، فقال لهم رسول  الله عليه وسلم إن بأرض الحبشة ملكاً لا يظلم عنده أحد، فالحقوا ببلاده حتى  يجعل الله لكم فرجاً ومخرجاً مما أنتم فيه، فخرجنا إليها أرسالاً - أي  جماعات - حتى اجتمعنا بها ، فنزلنا بخير دار إلى خير جار، أمِنَّا على  ديننا ولم نخش منه ظلماً )  رواه  البيهقي  بسند حسن 

*

----------


## الطاهر هواري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم المسلمين المستضعفين بالهجرة إلى الحبشة، وقد وصفت أم المؤمنين أم سلمة زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هذا الحدث فقالت: ( لما ضاقت علينا مكة، وأوذي أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وفتنوا، ورأوا ما يصيبهم من البلاء، والفتنة في دينهم، وأن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يستطيع دفع ذلك عنهم، وكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في منعة من قومه وعمه، لا يصل إليه شيء مما يكره مما ينال أصحابه، فقال لهم رسول الله عليه وسلم إن بأرض الحبشة ملكاً لا يظلم عنده أحد، فالحقوا ببلاده حتى يجعل الله لكم فرجاً ومخرجاً مما أنتم فيه، فخرجنا إليها أرسالاً - أي جماعات - حتى اجتمعنا بها ، فنزلنا بخير دار إلى خير جار، أمِنَّا على ديننا ولم نخش منه ظلماً ) رواه البيهقي بسند حسن 




شتان مابين الحبشة التى أمر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم المسضعفين بالهجرة اليها وبين اثيوبيا أسامة عطا المنان التى اختارها مكانا لاقامة معسكر منتخبنا اليتم وكانت نتيجتها هزيمة نكراء فى ارضنا ووسط جمهورنا... لك التحايا والتقدير وشكرا على المرور...
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الطاهر هواري
					

شتان مابين الحبشة التى أمر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم المسضعفين بالهجرة اليها وبين اثيوبيا أسامة عطا المنان التى اختارها مكانا لاقامة معسكر منتخبنا اليتم وكانت نتيجتها هزيمة نكراء فى ارضنا ووسط جمهورنا... لك التحايا والتقدير وشكرا على المرور...



حبيبنا هوارى
يعنى لو كان عسكرنا فى البرازيل كنا حنغلب غانا انت ما عارف السر شنو؟ اوقعو ليك
- ارخص حتة عشان تقيم فيها معسكر اثيوبيا 
- الجنية يعادل خمسة بر اثيوبى
-يعنى لو عندك الف دولار مثلا ممكن تقعد ستة شهور بدون شغل تاكل وتشرب وتسكن
- التزكرة لاثيوبيا لمدة خمسة عشرة يوم بى 600 جنيه فقط
- انت عارف العداء الاثيوبى جراى لى شنو لان الارض المرتفعة ونقص الاكسجين ده لو اتعودت عليه وجيت راجع لبلدنا دى الا يربطوك بى حبل
-الجو هناك وسحر الطبيعة يشجع على التمارين والتغذية الجيدة
*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*كان املنا فى منتخبنا يفوز على غانا بس وللأمانة غانا منخب كبير ويلعب الكرة السهلة الممرحلة المدروسة العلمية ويعرف كيف يعمل تحضيرات للمقابلات المصيرية بصورة علمية فى اختيار العناصر وأجواء المناسبة للمعسكرات واماكن اقامتها حسب منطقة وطقس الخصم فضلا عن لاعبين صغار زو خبرات اضافة الى تطبيق الاحترافية داخل وخارج ارض الملعب أما انحنا ماعندنا منتخب يعتمد عليه دوليا وكل النتائج البتحصل دى مجرد حماسة وجعلية لكن لا لاعبى الهلال ولا المريخ قادرين على ايجاد الفوارق والحلول داخل الملعب ضد غانا لانهم غير مؤهليا بدنيا ولاعلميا ولا حتى فكريا ودا العندهم كتر الخيرهم عليهو انحنا تاس محليا ومستوانى متواضع جداً وبنصرف مبالغ ساكت لكن بكون عندنا منتخبات وأندية يعتمد عليها لمن اكون عندنا مدارس سنية وتخطيط سليم للكورة فضلا عن انو لاعبى المنتخب القومى الحالين لايستطيعوا فعل ششئ للمنتخب اكثر من ذلك عدا لاعبى المنخب الاولمبى اذا تم الاعتماد عليهم فى قادم المواعيد والكورة ماتشجيع بس الكورة فن وثقافة وقوة وعقل وكمان احتراف ودا كلو غير متوفر حاليا 
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة االبركان الهادىء
					

كان املنا فى منتخبنا يفوز على غانا بس وللأمانة غانا منخب كبير ويلعب الكرة السهلة الممرحلة المدروسة العلمية ويعرف كيف يعمل تحضيرات للمقابلات المصيرية بصورة علمية فى اختيار العناصر وأجواء المناسبة للمعسكرات واماكن اقامتها حسب منطقة وطقس الخصم فضلا عن لاعبين صغار زو خبرات اضافة الى تطبيق الاحترافية داخل وخارج ارض الملعب أما انحنا ماعندنا منتخب يعتمد عليه دوليا وكل النتائج البتحصل دى مجرد حماسة وجعلية لكن لا لاعبى الهلال ولا المريخ قادرين على ايجاد الفوارق والحلول داخل الملعب ضد غانا لانهم غير مؤهليا بدنيا ولاعلميا ولا حتى فكريا ودا العندهم كتر الخيرهم عليهو انحنا تاس محليا ومستوانى متواضع جداً وبنصرف مبالغ ساكت لكن بكون عندنا منتخبات وأندية يعتمد عليها لمن اكون عندنا مدارس سنية وتخطيط سليم للكورة فضلا عن انو لاعبى المنتخب القومى الحالين لايستطيعوا فعل ششئ للمنتخب اكثر من ذلك عدا لاعبى المنخب الاولمبى اذا تم الاعتماد عليهم فى قادم المواعيد والكورة ماتشجيع بس الكورة فن وثقافة وقوة وعقل وكمان احتراف ودا كلو غير متوفر حاليا 



هذا عين العقل يعنى لو ما غيرنا استراتيجياتنا ووضعنا اهدافنا وخططنا لسنوات قادمات فتبقى المعسكرات مجرد لمة اللعيبة من الحوامة وتدخين الشيشة والسهر فى الفارغات يعنى المعسكر تزداد اهميته ومكان اقامته عندما يكون هنالك لاعبين مميزين يفهمون ما يقال لهم وينزلونها ارض الواقع لكن ديل اتعلموها كبار واى واحد بلعب على سجيته
*

----------

